# Replacing current hard drive



## yitbos (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello everyone,

I have a Series 1 Tivo that I've had for years and it's worked great. It is model HDR212BK01. We are taping a lot of shows and the drive won't allow us to "save until I delete" any extra shows due to the number of season pass items we have on there. 

So I'm looking at getting a larger hard drive for the unit. First I was wondering if the upgraded hard drive in a Philips TiVo Series 1 PTV300 HDR31204 (which is 180 GB) could be swapped out into my unit? It would be great if I could just replace the hard drives and run setup again and set the same season pass shows.

If this is not possible, I've looked at instructions on replacing drives or adding second drives, but they seem pretty involved for me. I'm can install hardware on my PC ususally without problem, but lots of what I have read is not quickly understood. I'm not sure if I can do the correct things to get the second drive (drive B) to work properly.

If I can't swap out those drives due to the difference in model numbers, is there an easier set of instructions to understand on how to add a second B drive to my Tivo? I've looked at the Hinsdale how to tivo upgrade page, but that's the one that really confuses me.

Thanks for the help. I and my very pregnant wife who is home most of the time, appreciate it.

John


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd add a drive. You can use mfsadd.


----------



## yitbos (Aug 8, 2002)

Can you tell me what mfsadd is?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Mfsadd is part of Mfstools 2.0 software used to program TiVo drives. I gather you have done at least some reading in the stickies at the top of this forum. Basically you need to download the iso image of Mfstools with LBA48 support from PTV, burn the image onto a CD, hook your drives up to your computer using the instructions (Hinsdale), and run mfsadd to add the second drive to your unit. You will also need to pickup an additional mounting bracket to secure the hard drive into the Tivo. For testing and as a temporary measure you just leave the bare drive laying in there without the bracket until you get one.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

yitbos said:


> First I was wondering if the upgraded hard drive in a Philips TiVo Series 1 PTV300 HDR31204 (which is 180 GB) could be swapped out into my unit? It would be great if I could just replace the hard drives and run setup again and set the same season pass shows.


Yes, you can do that.


----------

